# B&R Minicontrol programmieren



## toddy (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine B&R Minicontrol mit Programmierkabel und Programmiersoftware ProSys und Anwenderhandbuch von B&R. Programmiert wird mit AWL oder KOP. 

Ich besitze nur einige SPS-Grundkenntnisse und möchte hier das alte Projekt auf der SPS auslesen. Ich möchte damit etwas üben und meine SPS-Kentnisse "auffrischen".
Konkrekt ist die Frage wie lade ich das Projekt über die Software runter bzw. hoch? - Ist ja alles mit diesem alten Dos-Befehlen, kennt sich noch wer aus damit? - Es wird die wohl die Druckerschnittstelle LPT 1 zur Übertragung am PC verwendet! 
- Muß die Steuerung ON der OFF geschaltet sein zum Transfer?

   Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## uncle_tom (7 Dezember 2009)

wenn du eh nur SPS Grundkenntnisse hast, dann willst du dir diese alte Steuerung antun ?

Die Programmierung ist mit S5/S7 - was die meisten so als Grundkenntnisse besitzen - nicht zu vergleichen !

Ich hab die alte schwarze von B&R noch programmiert.

Gib mal in der Kommandozeile vom Prosys folgendes ein:

ONL LPT1

LOAD PLC

damit kannst du das Progamm von der Steuerung auslesen.

Mit "ONL LPT1" wird die Schnittstelle LPT1 ausgewählt - an der muß der Programmieradapter hängen.

Mit "LOAD PLC" wird das Programm von der Steuerung ausgelesen. Du hast dann aber reines AWL ohne jegliche Kommentare - auch keinen FUP mehr. Ich weiss nicht ob du damit dann noch was anfangen kannst.

Du kannst das Programm sowohl im Stop als auch im Run auslesen. Im Run dauer es halt etwas länger - ich glaub du wirst vom Programmiersystem auch gefragt, ob du die Steuerung anhalten willst.

Die ganzen Befehle sollten aber auch im Handbuch zu Prosys stehen.

Auf welchem Betriebssystem hast du denn das Prosys laufen ?
In einer virtuellen Umgebung (VmWare) hab ich die Onlineverbindung über die parallele Schnittstelle nicht zur Funktion gebracht !

Mfg
uncle_tom

P.S. Hab ich noch vergessen: mit "RUN" wird das Programm in die Steuerung übertragen.


----------



## toddy (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo uncle_tom,

vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten, damit komme ich auf jeden Fall weiter! 
Also ich hab das Zeug halt da und möchte es auch interessehalber ausprobieren, mal sehen was daraus wird...
Für das Prosys hab ich ein betagtes Notebook, welches noch die alte Druckerschnittstelle hat mit Win 98 als Betriebsystem, das Teil kann man sowieso zu nichts anderem mehr gebrauchen (naja halt 8 GB Festplatte, 120 mhz Proz. und 32 MB Ram) ...
Aber es läuft DOS und das Prosys von B&R und dafür langts, eigentlich fast schon unvorstellbar das man mit so einem Teil früher mal gearbeitet hat!

Ich melde mich dann ob´s geklappt hat


----------



## toddy (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo uncle_tom,

also mit Hilfe deiner Anleitung habe ich das alte Projekt runterbekommen, aber Du hast recht, mit dem AWL Code lässt sich ja kaum noch was anfangen!

Ich habe mal im Anwenderhandbuch von Prosys nachgeschaut, gibt es eine Liste oder Übersicht der einzelnen Programmierbefehle der Software, habe hier bei mir speziell nichts genaues gefunden !?

Beim ausgelesenen Projekt ist mir aufgefallen das zwischendrin hin und wieder das einzelne Komanndo B+R oder NOP ohne weitere Zusätze verwendet wird, sind das Programmierbefehle oder nur irgendwelche "Platzhalter/Lückenfüller" ? 


Viele Grüße


----------



## uncle_tom (17 Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich steck da auch nicht mehr so drin - ist halt doch schon etwas länger her, dass ich die Dinger programmiert hab.

Es gab mal bzw. gibt eine Befehlsübersicht über die B&R AWL Befehle - ich hab die aber auch nicht mehr zur Hand - ich hab nur noch ein Hardwarehandbuch als *.pdf auf die Schnelle zur Hand.
Frag halt mal bei B&R nach, vielleicht haben die noch was im Archiv.

NOP - steht für "Nulloperation" - also eine Anweisung, die von der SPS verstanden wird, aber keinerlei Funktion dabei hinterlegt ist. Das gibt´s ja bei S7 auch (NOP 0).

B+R - sagt mir jetzt nichts, das ist mir als Anweisung noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

Ich kann bei Gelegenheit mal bei mir im Büro stöbern, da müsste ich evtl. noch ein paar gedruckte Handbücher haben.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## uncle_tom (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab heut mal im Büro in meine Schränke geschaut, und hab noch ein gedrucktes Exemplar "Handbuch zum B&R Programmiersystem" gefunden.
Im Anhang B gibt´s eine Befehlsübersicht. Den Befehl "B+R" gibt´s tatsächlich --> das heiss soviel wie: Ergebnissregister B zum Indexregister hinzurechnen.
Frag mich aber jetzt nicht was das Ergebnissregister B ist - aus dem Stehgreif heraus weiss ich das jetzt nicht, und zum Nachblättern hatte ich heute keine Zeit mehr.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## toddy (18 Januar 2010)

Servus uncle_tom,

danke schon mal für die Info´s, ich habe jetzt mal bei B&R per Mail angefragt, mal schauen was da kommt. 

Ich habe halt das Anwenderhandbuch als 2 PDF-Dateien (Band 1 + Band 2),
beinhaltet Kapitel 1 - 12 plus Anhang A ( Stichwortverzeichnis ), aber ohne eine Befehlsübersicht.

Falls von B&R nichts rüberkommt wäre es super wenn Du mir die Übersicht zukommen lassen könntest, melde mich dann...


  Viele Grüße


----------



## toddy (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwischenzeitlich die AWL Befehlsliste + die komplette Prosys Dokumentation per PDF von B&R bekommen. Falls noch irgendwer Bedarf für das "alte" Zeugs hat leite ich es gerne weiter.

Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße...


----------



## eder2f (25 Januar 2010)

Schau dir ja auf deinen Online Adapter.
Dieser ist extrem rar. Es gibt Firmen, bei denen könntest du gutes Geld verdienen, wenn du den Adapter hergibtst. Denke es ist ein BRKAOL5-1


----------



## Tom_1 (2 Juni 2010)

*Brkaol5-1*

Hallo,

habe auch noch so eine alte B&R gefunden, mir geht aber der Adapter BRKAOL5-1 ab, damit ich auf die B&R online komme. Hat vill jemand einen Adapter übrig und bietet diesen zum Verkauf an??


----------



## bits'bytes (2 Juni 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwischenzeitlich die AWL Befehlsliste + die komplette Prosys Dokumentation per PDF von B&R bekommen. Falls noch irgendwer Bedarf für das "alte" Zeugs hat leite ich es gerne weiter.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße...



Hi toddy,
rein aus nostalgischen gründen. ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir das per PM bzw. Email senden könntest.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

PS: noch früher gabs noch das PG.1000 (> 15 kg ?) und noch vorher PG.10 (damit habe ich aber auch schon nix mehr zu tun gehabt


----------



## Harry3 (24 August 2010)

Hallo toddy
Wäre echt super wenn du mir das alte Zeug (AWL Befehlsliste + die komplette Prosys Dokumentation per PDF von  B&R) weiterleiten könntest.
Danke im Vorraus und viele Grüsse


----------



## MF_AT (15 Oktober 2010)

*Online-Adapter für schwarze B&R Steuerung*

Hallo,
Haben sie Online-Adapter gefunden?


noch Bedarf?

Ich habe einen Adapter für alte Schwarze B&R Steuerungen.








Tom_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch noch so eine alte B&R gefunden, mir geht aber der Adapter BRKAOL5-1 ab, damit ich auf die B&R online komme. Hat vill jemand einen Adapter übrig und bietet diesen zum Verkauf an??


----------



## Tom_1 (21 Oktober 2010)

wieviel willstn haben für den Adapter


----------



## Nixfix (8 April 2016)

Hallo toddy,
ich weis der Thread ist schon ziemlich alt. Aber vielleicht hast du die Dokus der B&R Steuerung noch irgendwo, und könntest sie an mich weiterleiten?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bits'bytes (8 April 2016)

Hallo NixFix

ist fix, habe die Dokus auch falls toddy sich nicht meldet.

Lass mir deine Email Adresse zukommen falls toddy sich nicht meldet dann schick ich sie dir durch ...

bg
bb


----------



## Tom_1 (11 April 2016)

Hallo,
was brauchst du denn genau von der schwarzen B&R?


----------



## xport (26 August 2016)

servus suche einen BRKAOL5-1 hat jemand noch eins rumliegen?


----------



## MF_AT (2 September 2016)

ich hab ein BRADOL, das kann zum programmieren der schwarzen BuR SPS über die serielle PC-Schnittstelle verwendet werden, sowie zur Anbindung via Telefonmodem. benötigt wird ein DOS PC (zur Übertragung)

 (BRKAOL5-1 wird zum programmieren der SPS über die parallele PC-Schnittstelle verwendet)


----------



## uweb1971 (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo und guten Morgen an alle hier im Forum!

Ich bin während meiner Recherche über die B&R Minicontrol hier gelandet.
Ich soll in meiner neuen Firma eine Programmänderung an einer Minicontrol vornehmen. Es gibt keine Programmdokumentation und erst recht keine Programmierumgebung. Die ProSys-Software habe ich bereits auftreiben können, sie läuft auch, aber ohne Handbuch ist da nicht viel zu machen. Für den Online-Adapter bin gerade noch am Recherchieren.
Es soll hier User geben, die die Dokumentation der Software als PDF besitzen. Mir wäre sehr geholfen, wenn mir jemand diese zur Verfügung stellen könnte.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe dir mal was angehängt und hoffe es hilft dir weiter:



Anhang anzeigen MINI_D_1.PDF

Anhang anzeigen MULT_D_3.PDF

Anhang anzeigen PROS_D_3.PDF


----------



## uweb1971 (20 Juli 2018)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

herzlichen Dank für die Dokumente. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich damit weiter kommen werde.
B&R SPS`en und damit auch die Minicontrol ist für mich komplettes Neuland - bin halt mit Siemens und da überwiegend mit S5 groß geworden!

Hast du jetzt nur die Doku´s gehabt oder hast du mit B&R und Minicontrol näheren Kontakt?

Nochmals vielen Dank!
Uwe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2018)

Gern geschehen.



> Hast du jetzt nur die Doku´s gehabt oder hast du mit B&R und Minicontrol näheren Kontakt?



Nein, einer von uns hat mal etwas auf einer MiniControl geändert, dass ist aber schon xxx Jahre her. Der Kollege ist
nicht mehr greifbar ( Rente ), die Software und diese drei Handbücher habe ich noch auf unserem alten PG gefunden.

Weiter unterstützen kann ich dich mit dieser Steuerung nicht, es wäre auch für mich komplettes Neuland.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## harryh69 (23 Juli 2018)

Hi Uwe,
anbei hab ich noch die Befehlsliste (du hast CPU Typ A/6303) und eine nähere Beschreibung der Minicontrol CPU.

LG
Harry


----------



## maxder2te (23 Juli 2018)

Ich kann dir nur 3 Dinge mit auf den Weg geben:
1. Programmänderungen können nur in STOP geladen werden - es wird immer das ganze Programm geladen
2. Denk drüber nach ob die notwendige Änderung nicht durch eine zusätzliche HW-Beschaltung realisieren kannst.
3. Bei B&R selber gibts nur noch wenige Leute, die das System noch kennen. Ich kann dir ggf. 2 Namen per PN zusenden.


----------



## uweb1971 (18 Oktober 2018)

*ProSys - Software und Standard-Software*

Hallo,
ich habe hier mal die ProSys-Software und die Standard-Software hochgeladen. Die Software wurde mir von B&R auf Nachfrage freundlicherweise unentgeltlich per E-Mail zur Verfügung gestellt.
Eventuell hat ja der Eine oder Andere da auch noch Bedarf daran.


----------



## uweb1971 (18 Oktober 2018)

*Dokumentationen für B&R-Kompaktsteuerung/Minicontrol/Multicontrol*

Hallo nochmal,
für die B&R-Kompaktsteuerung/Minicontrol/Multicontrol deutsche Handbücher.
Es fehlt das Handbuch "Positionieren", da ich es wegen der größe von 18 MB hier nicht hochbeladen bekomme!


----------



## Jeff@ (2 September 2022)

toddy schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> In the meantime I have received the AWL command list + the complete Prosys documentation via PDF from B&R. If anyone still needs the "old" stuff, I'll be happy to pass it on.
> 
> Thanks for the help and best regards...


H,

Please I need the Prosys Software and the documentation

Regards


----------



## harryh69 (2 September 2022)

Next week I can send you the SW and some documentation. How do you get online? This could be difficult because you need some special hardware...


----------



## Jeff@ (2 September 2022)

harryh69 schrieb:


> Next week I can send you the SW and some documentation. How do you get online? This could be difficult because you need some special hardware...


Thanks Harry.

I'm currently searching for the interface adapter to buy.

Rgards
Jeff


----------



## harryh69 (6 September 2022)

✌️


----------

